# 30% Discount on Gran Fondo NJ



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

FYI - I received the following email from my bike club, the Morris Area Freewheelers, that Gran Fondo NJ is offering a 30% discount for club members until July 4th:

Dear Freewheeler,

This is a final reminder about the 30% discount available for the Gran Fondo NJ.

Just go to Home - Gran Fondo NJ , check out the ride information, and register using Discount Code: REVRAMBLE. This is valid until July 4, 2012.

Tell your non-member cycling friends about this offer and remind them that they can $ave more than MAFW yearly dues by joining our club first. Such a deal!

Last fall, was the first year for the Gran Fondo NJ. It was a roaring success, even though hurricane Irene decided to postpone the initial date. Some of our members volunteered for theFondo.

Whether you're riding or volunteering it will be a great day!

See the attached flyer or go to Home - Gran Fondo NJ for more information.

Happy, safe cycling,

Jay Marowitz
President


----------

